# Spider plants?



## justino4444 (Dec 19, 2013)

Can my russian tortoise eat spider plants


----------



## gieseygirly (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they can. I'm actually growing one inside my Russian's enclosure right now, but he hasn't even attempted to naw at it. It's just looks pretty in his enclosure. I'm going to do the same for my leopard, which I am certain will get ate up.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 19, 2013)

If your talking about the plant with either long green or green and white leaves, which produces little baby plants that hang down and is sometimes called an airplane plant, then yes.


----------



## FLINTUS (Dec 19, 2013)

Yep, very safe and very edible according to my red foots-recently planted 4 of them in there as a 'trial run', destroyed within 5 minutes.


----------



## Bronbowie (Jul 12, 2018)

Spider plants are listed as non-toxic to cats and dogs and other pets. Spider plants are mildly hallucinogenic to cats. https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/houseplants/spider-plant/spider-plants-cats.htm


----------



## Tortoiseguy804 (Sep 25, 2020)

Bronbowie said:


> Spider plants are listed as non-toxic to cats and dogs and other pets. Spider plants are mildly hallucinogenic to cats. https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/houseplants/spider-plant/spider-plants-cats.htm


So your telling me if I eat enough........


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 25, 2020)

Tortoiseguy804 said:


> So your telling me if I eat enough........


Y do i look at ur pic and say .. yes hallucinogenics ??


----------



## Tortoiseguy804 (Sep 25, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Y do i look at ur pic and say .. yes hallucinogenics ??


I wish I could change my name to voodoo child ????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 25, 2020)

breaking news... spider plant shortage in virginia


----------



## Tortoiseguy804 (Sep 25, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> breaking news... spider plant shortage in virginia


Heading to the plant store after work ??


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 25, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> breaking news... spider plant shortage in virginia


Screw the incandescent bulbs, I gotta new hustle.


----------



## Tortoiseguy804 (Sep 25, 2020)

???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 25, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Screw the incandescent bulbs, I gotta new hustle.


F*ck i almost spit my beer on that one


----------



## Tortoiseguy804 (Sep 25, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> F*ck i almost spit my beer on that one


Sometimes I like to ??? and play guitar for my tortoises


----------



## Tortoiseguy804 (Sep 25, 2020)

Slash and jimi are named after guitarist


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 25, 2020)

Guns! What u know about GNR?? Lol


----------



## Tortoiseguy804 (Sep 25, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Guns! What u know about GNR?? Lol


Oh buddy you ever been so messed up you try to make your tortises feel at home by playing welcome to the jungle?


----------

